# Red Eye Tetra's Fin looks bad



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

There is a spot on the white section of his body where the fin starts that looks like it is missing - it;s just before the fin turns black - 

He is eating and has a tendency to swim at the top near the filter. He seems okay, but I am wondering what I can do.

It may be the constant water changes. We also had high ph for a week or so.

Is there anything I can do? He doesn't have the white spots (ich) on him. I wonder what kind of infection this is and if he will infect the other fish.

Any ideas?


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

Now that we can see with the light on, it is a small part of the top of his fin that is missing. I am going to call the vet tomorrow. Maybe this is fin rot.



AnnieH said:


> There is a spot on the white section of his body where the fin starts that looks like it is missing - it;s just before the fin turns black -
> 
> He is eating and has a tendency to swim at the top near the filter. He seems okay, but I am wondering what I can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

*updated info*

Hi Romad,

Here's in info for each tank:

55 gallon w/tetras: PH about 8.0, Ammonia 0 ppm, Nitrite, o ppm, Nitrate o ppm
50% water change last night and we change it either everyday or every other day depending upon ammonia levels.

29 gallon with pleco: PH 7.4, Ammonia 0.25 ppm, Nitrite 0 ppm, Nitrate 0 ppm.
50% water change last night

Photos of each attached.

I have both the pimafi and melafix. The fish store lady said not to change the water, but to treat the fish first for seven days. I called Seachem and they said I could add a few drops to the tank if I see ammonia. However, she said it will still show on the test kit as the liquid test won't read the prime. She said if the ammonia level rises, I should do a water change regardless of the medicine...

Finally, should I take out the mature media filter Tolak sent us from the 55 gallon? Seachem said the medicine may affect the beneficial bacteria in the tank.

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

here is a photo of the original pleco tank (55 gallon) when we first went to look at "a 55 gallon aquarium and stand."

When we got there, he told me there was a fish inside. As ill as the tank made me to look at, I could not leave the fish there... so we brought him home

The guy sold us three tanks for 80 and we put the pleco in the 29 gallon


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I personally don't see evidence of fin rot. Fin would look like it was decaying. Was this something gradual and did you noticed fraying or decay prior to this? I wouldn't medicate unless you're sure there is an issue there. And didn't you have some aggression issues? Could it be that there was an injury or nip rather than bacterial rot?

Did you ever have readings other than ammonia in the 55 gallon??

As for you pleco, is it true fuzz? Fungal infections are less common than bacterial and the fuzziness could be secondary infection due to bacteria. When did you first notice symptoms?

Use double or triple doses of Prime in the 29 gallon because you have ammonia present and keep up with water changes. It's a bit of a tough ride for you right now because you're trying to keep fish alive AND cycle the tank at the same time.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

AnnieH said:


> here is a photo of the original pleco tank (55 gallon) when we first went to look at "a 55 gallon aquarium and stand."
> 
> When we got there, he told me there was a fish inside. As ill as the tank made me to look at, I could not leave the fish there... so we brought him home
> 
> The guy sold us three tanks for 80 and we put the pleco in the 29 gallon


You've done really great at keeping those fish alive so far. Hang in there.


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

It could be from fish aggression, but we only saw that one day and it was towards another fish. The entire tip of the tetras tail is gone. My husband noticed it yesterday.

I noticed the fuzzy stuff on the pleco when we brought him home. My husband thought it was just they way his skin pattern was. It is difficult to see, but it is there in long patched all over in different parts of his skin. When I look really closely, it looks like some of the top part of his skin has been eaten away by either bacteria or fungus... it's here and there on different parts of his body

Okay...so leave the tetra alone - no mediccation and keep changing the water when we see ammonia? I always add prime to the freshwater and it's changed at least every other day.

The pleco - i'm sure it's some type of fuzz, but can treat either for bacteria or fungal... do you think I should just wait and monitor both more before adding any medication?

Here's the quarantine tank. It is not ready yet though. We need to buy a bubbler and cycle it still. I also need to get a bio filter



Romad said:


> I personally don't see evidence of fin rot. Fin would look like it was decaying. Was this something gradual and did you noticed fraying or decay prior to this? I wouldn't medicate unless you're sure there is an issue there. And didn't you have some aggression issues? Could it be that there was an injury or nip rather than bacterial rot?
> 
> Did you ever have readings other than ammonia in the 55 gallon??
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry I missed your other question. No, we have had no other readings aside from high ph and ammonia after all this time..

The pleco is new and was a recent aquarium addition.



Romad said:


> I personally don't see evidence of fin rot. Fin would look like it was decaying. Was this something gradual and did you noticed fraying or decay prior to this? I wouldn't medicate unless you're sure there is an issue there. And didn't you have some aggression issues? Could it be that there was an injury or nip rather than bacterial rot?
> 
> Did you ever have readings other than ammonia in the 55 gallon??
> 
> ...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

AnnieH said:


> Sorry I missed your other question. No, we have had no other readings aside from high ph and ammonia after all this time..
> 
> The pleco is new and was a recent aquarium addition.


When did you get him? He came that way?? :shock: Ugh! 

I'd bring him back to the fish store asap if they have a return policy. They should guarantee against fish illnesses or deaths within a certain timeframe. Typically within the first seven days.


----------



## AnnieH (Apr 24, 2014)

Romad said:


> When did you get him? He came that way?? :shock: Ugh!
> 
> I'd bring him back to the fish store asap if they have a return policy. They should guarantee against fish illnesses or deaths within a certain timeframe. Typically within the first seven days.


We got him like last weekend. He came in that nasty green tank we recently bought. I put a pic of it above. Here is his new home. We just wanted a quarantine tank. I could NOT leave him there in that nasty tank. We brought him and the tank home, along with a 10 gallon and 29 gallon the guy had (empty thank God).

Should I medicate him with either the melafix or pimafix?


----------

